

Announcing UnQLite: An Embeddable NoSQL(Key/Value + Document store) Database - symisc_devel
http://unqlite.org/forum/announcements-unqlite-1-1-6-out

======
jboynyc
In case you are wondering how this is this different from Tokyo/Kyoto Cabinet
[1], the cached version of the unQLite site [2] states: "unQlite is a document
storage engine like MongoDB, Cassandra, Riak and so forth as well a key-value
storage engine like Berkeley DB, Tokyo Cabinet."

Also, this does not appear to be the unQLite that Richard Hipp, creator of
SQLite, has said he plans to create [3]. This unQLite is created by one Mrad
Chems Eddine [4].

    
    
        1: http://fallabs.com/
        2: http://goo.gl/M9nzq
        3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQLite#History, http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/08/UnQL
        4: http://unqlite.org/licensing.html

------
DoubleCluster
Couldn't you just use sqlite with blobs? Or, you know, use files?

------
coolsunglasses
So we've reinvented BerkeleyDB?

Why?

